# Billing/Collections experience



## tpontillo

I have graduated from Broward College with an AS degree in Health Information Management.  I am studying for my CCS certification and is also eligible to sit for the RHIT exam.  Below is my resume:

TERESA PONTILLO 	Cell: 954-798-6534
3539 NW 91st Lane, Sunrise, Fl 33351	teresapontillo@att.net

GENERAL MANAGEMENT PROFILE
Medical Billing Management / Medical Collections / Office Manager / General Management 
Dynamic, technically sophisticated medical biller and medical collections supervisor with AS degree in Health Information Management and over 10 years of medical billing and collections for various specialty industries. Extensive experience working in high volume practices specializing in gastroenterology, rheumatology, oncology, pulmonology and outpatient surgical centers. Solid foundation of training new employees, maintaining physicians credentialing, vendor contracts, an accounts payable and receivables. Articulate communicator, with exceptional interpersonal skills to effectively lead billing and collections departments to accomplish practice objectives and meet critical deadlines in a fast-paced, high-volume, and diverse environment.

CORE QUALIFICATIONS:

ICD-9-CM, CPT-4 Coding
Credentialing Specialist
Medical Collections
Medical Manager Software
Medical Posting		
Medicare & Medicaid
Misys Tiger
Insurance Specialist
HMO/PPO Specialist

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
GASTROENTEROLOGY CONSULTANTS, Hollywood, FL 	2011 – Present
Large gastroenterology practice consisting of 7 physicians and 25 employees with offices in both Hollywood and Cooper City Florida.
MEDICAL BILLER/MEDICAL COLLECTOR (REPORTING TO BILLING MANAGER)
Responsible for preparing and submitting clean claims to insurance companies via electronic or paper submission for seven gastroenterologists. Assist with posting payments to patient accounts from the insurance companies. Perform various collection actions such as following up on claims, resubmitting when necessary, managing patient collections.  Adhere to all HIPAA laws and regulations. Maintain strict confidentiality with all documentation.  Ensure successful submission of claims to third party payers. Work well with team to achieve goals of practice.

Selected Achievements :

	Highly skilled with extensive knowledge of medical insurance claim procedures and required documentation for successful collections from all insurance carriers.
	Successfully negotiate payment for services with third party, patients and Claims Review Department .
	Process up to 200 patient claims a day achieving over 96 collection% accuracy. 
	Responsible for billing and medical receivables of over $500,000 monthly for this 7 physician practice.
	Respond to all inquiries from providers requesting information on a broad scope of coverage issues pertaining to explanation of benefits, coordination, and patient eligibility within a timely efficient manner.

SUNCOAST INTERNAL MEDICINE, LARGO FL	2006 – 2009
This private facility has close to 50 employees specializing in internal medicine with over 200 patients a day. 
MEDICAL BILLER
Responsible for preparing and submitting clean claims to insurance companies via electronic or paper submission for four internists, two rheumatologists, two gastroenterologists, and one pulmonologist. . Assist with posting payments to patient accounts from the insurance companies. Highly focused biller with attention to detail. Adhered to all HIPAA laws and regulations. Maintained strict confidentiality with all documentation.  Ensured successful submission of claims to third party payers.

Selected Achievements :

	Highly skilled with demonstrated knowledge of coding techniques, medical guidelines, medical terminology and ICD-9 and CPT-4 coding. 
	Reduced rejection of claims of over 93% by verifying diagnosis codes and CPT codes when submitting claims.
	Carefully researched and reviewed individual and group claims to insure proper and accurate payment of claims.

CORAM HEALTHCARE, TAMPA FL	2005 – 2006
A leading national provider in home infusion and specialty pharmaceutical distribution services in over 85 branch pharmacies and 65 ambulatory infusion suites.
MEDICAL COLLECTOR	
Responsible for all collections for insurance carriers, HMO, PPO, Medicare, and Medicaid.  Identified and prepared medical adjustments and write-offs as appropriate. Kept up to date with all insurance guidelines to ensure proper payment from carriers. Interpreted contracts with payers and daily written correspondence with patients as well as carriers.  Processed rejections of insurance claims. 

Selected Achievements: 

	Developed and implemented multiple appeal letters for practice to be used with specific usages to insure collection of outstanding monies
	Identified, researched, negotiated, mediated and resolved conflicts from patient, insurance and third parties to achieve successful processing of claims.


EDUCATION & AFFILIATION
ASSOCIATES DEGREE IN HIM, BROWARD COLLEGE, 2011, Coconut Creek, FL
COMPUTER/ACCOUNTING COURSEWORK, WESTCHESTER COMMUNITY COLLEGE, 1994, VALHALLA, NY
CERTIFICATE ADVANCED ICD-9-CM CODING, 1993, BRONX, NY
MEMBER OF AMERICAN HEALTH INFORMATION MANAGEMENT ASSOCIATION (AHIMA)
AMERICAN ASSOCIATION OF PROFESSIONAL CODERS (AAPC)


----------



## akonyk

*Gyn Onc*

I am looking for a Biller/Collector for a Gynecologic Oncology office located in Boca Raton, FL.  Are you still looking for a position ?
Thank you.


----------



## tpontillo

*Gyn Onc*

Yes I am.  You may contact me at 954-798-6534.  That is my cell phone.  

Thank you

Teresa Pontillo


----------



## deborahtuck2010

*Position*

I am looking for billing manager and several billing assistants in the Tampa area.  If you are interested, please give me a call at 212.239.2800 x5002 or email synamedfl@gmail.com.

Thanks,
Deborah Tuck, CPC
Regional Manager for Billing/Coding Functions
Synamed, LLC


----------

